# عظيم أنت يا إلهي !



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2011)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




​**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]وهل أعظم منك يا إلهي لكي تطبِّب نفسي ؟

وهل أقدَرُ منك يا إلهي لكي تمسح جرحي ؟

وهل أحنّ منك يا إلهي لكي تغفر ذلّتي ؟
ضع في قلبي الإيمان يا يسوعي الحبيب 

وإملأه ثقة بك يا أيها الغفور الرحوم 

دع خطواتي في الطريق الصحيح 
وعلّمني أن أنطق بإسمك في كل أعمالي 
فأمجدك إلى آخر الدهور . 
  آمين .




*​*
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

*دع خطواتي في الطريق الصحيح 
وعلّمني أن أنطق بإسمك في كل أعمالي 
فأمجدك إلى آخر الدهور . 
آمين .*


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

آمين
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## اليعازر (4 فبراير 2011)

*ضع في قلبي الإيمان يا يسوعي الحبيب​*

*آمين​*


شكرا كلدانية

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *دع خطواتي في الطريق الصحيح *​
> *وعلّمني أن أنطق بإسمك في كل أعمالي *
> *فأمجدك إلى آخر الدهور . *
> *آمين .*
> ...





 شكراا لمرورك 
بارك الرب حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *ضع في قلبي الإيمان يا يسوعي الحبيب​*
> 
> 
> *آمين*
> ...



اليعازر
 مرسي لمروورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 فبراير 2011)

*دع خطواتي في الطريق الصحيح 
وعلّمني أن أنطق بإسمك في كل أعمالي 
فأمجدك إلى آخر الدهور . 
آمين .*

*أمين يا رب المجد*
*ميرسى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> *دع خطواتي في الطريق الصحيح *
> *وعلّمني أن أنطق بإسمك في كل أعمالي *
> *فأمجدك إلى آخر الدهور . *
> *آمين .*
> ...


 
 شكرااا لمرورك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

امين ربنا يقف معاكى


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> امين ربنا يقف معاكى


 شكرااا لمروورك الراائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​



 كليمو شكرااا لمرورك
بركة الرب  معك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​




مروور جميل منك




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

*نعم يا الهى انت عظيم
انت ترى بعينك ما يستره الظلام
تمسح الدموع وتطيب الجراح
تعزى الثكالى واليتامى والارامل
دائما موجود لانك حى 
كل الشكر يا الهى لانك بجانبى دائما
شكرا يا قمررر*


----------

